

Why We Humblebrag About Being Busy - smegmalife
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/06/why-we-humblebrag-about-being-busy/?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits

======
Mankhool
Busy ≠ successful.

Busy ≠ important.

Busy ≥ stressed.

